# weight gain



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone ever attempted the "hey you are overweight" conversation with spouse? Does it ever work?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## portabledorothy (Mar 19, 2013)

I've never had the conversation, but I've done two things in the past that have worked with one of my exes. First I took the initiative to get more in shape myself without discussing it with him. I just went out and did it. Once he started seeing me getting in shape, I think he felt threatened and stepped up his game too. Once he started working on himself I kept complimenting his progress whether visual yet or not to keep him motivated and feeling good about it. Once he realized what he could look like and how it made him feel he kept going on his own from there.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

portabledorothy said:


> I've never had the conversation, but I've done two things in the past that have worked with one of my exes. First I took the initiative to get more in shape myself without discussing it with him. I just went out and did it. Once he started seeing me getting in shape, I think he felt threatened and stepped up his game too. Once he started working on himself I kept complimenting his progress whether visual yet or not to keep him motivated and feeling good about it. Once he realized what he could look like and how it made him feel he kept going on his own from there.


My weight loss drove the opposite response in my wife. It built on her insecurities and poor self image, which further eroded our dwindling sex life.

C


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, I can tell you from experience that, "You've ballooned up" is not a good way to start the convo!


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Never worked for me. I got the "you think I don't know that?" Response and then nothing.
I'm still attracted to my h though, just concerned about his health.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillie.katie (Mar 19, 2013)

My ex husband gained more weight during my pregnancy than I did..I picked on him because I thought it was hilarious...
His weight came off..mine didn't..Karma is a ***** lol


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I no quicker told my wife "hey, don't worry, I like a little junk in the trunk" and poof, it was gone.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

Good on you! It is not easy making changes in your lifestyle. What a nice post to read. Success!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Gseries said:


> Has anyone ever attempted the "hey you are overweight" conversation with spouse? Does it ever work?


It works very well if the goal is to piss her off.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> It works very well if the goal is to piss her off.


She misinterpreted a conversation recently. She thought that being "turned on by her" meant i didn't care about the extra pounds. Two different things. So yes, I think all I will do is piss her off. But its been getting harder to get, well, harder over the last year and I think I know why.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

My H put on about 15-20 lbs over the course of our first 8-ish years together. It did bother me, but I didn't want to make too big a deal out of it. I tried cooking leaner meals but that didn't work. Besides, I can't go too lean, because I struggle to keep my BMI over 18.

What finally happened was he saw some pictures of himself and said, "oh my god, I have man boobs!" He lost about 10 lbs by exercising more and cutting out most of the junk food. 

Are you a husband talking about your wife? I think generally women know if they're overweight if they are. How about taking up hiking or something with your wife? Or ask her to go wheat-free with you. Food becomes so hard to find that you end up losing a ton of weight.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Going wheat-free can certainly help, but there are plenty of wheat/gluten-free ice creams and 250 calorie yogurt cups out there, so - that alone isn't going to neccessarily help. (I've been wheat/gluten free for about two years now, so, I know.  )

Also - going right from no activity to hiking might be kind of rough, what about starting with after dinner walks?


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Ha! My wife has put on at least 165lbs. That is at her last known weight ... I'm pretty certain it's more now. Have had the concerned about the health talk many times. No real effect. Haven't had the, hey I'm really not attracted to super overweight people conversation yet. Something tells me that won't work either. I've posted this before so I won't go into more detail. It just KILLS me though.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Ha! My wife has put on at least 165lbs.


Wow justsomeguywho...that's a whole other person she has gained in weight.

Whilst i agree we should love our beloved warts and all... surely there has to be a limit?

OP - all you can do is lead by example. Bullying or nagging will normally backfire. If she chooses to join you then yeah... if not... then long term you will have to make a choice/decision.

I would find it very difficult to feel desire for my, lovely, hubby if he was double his healthy weight.


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

I did care. My ex got really big to be honest. And I was not impressed at all. 

Maybe I'm an ass but at that point he was treating me like **** (he was very emotionally abusive and financially controlling) and I'm a rebellious **** plus I believe he had already started screwing around with other women. 

So.... What I told him was.

"If you want to eat that ****, why don't I build you a coffin. You can climb in it and we can throw food in it." "Because that's where your headed."

I think the comment that motivated his expanded butt was when he was throwing a tantrum in his manty-panties (men's speedo things). Yep, he was one of those. He was always raging about "getting his respect", he wouldn't know what that word means even if it sat on his face. 

I calmly looked at him and said, "You are not sexy." "You look like a fat baby having a fit." 

I'm not an ass about weight. But if your treating me like **** and telling me and showing me in every way how unattractive you find me while I am while pregnant. Your gonna take more than a few direct hits.... Guaranteed. 


Anyways, DON'T be an asshat like I was. My circumstances weren't typical for me and that point I wanted out.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Wow justsomeguywho...that's a whole other person she has gained in weight.
> 
> Whilst i agree we should love our beloved warts and all... surely there has to be a limit?
> 
> ...


Yeah ... I'm 45 and have been essentially celibate since hitting 40 and even before then it was infrequent for many years. Combination of a lot of things. I'm not attracted at all to that large a person; she is LD and hardly ever initiates. She has never once asked why we don't have sex that often. I have a lump in my throat pretty much every time I go to bed alone ... which is every night. I don't know how to motivate her to lose the weight. I'm very fit so lead by example doesn't work. I just bought a few books to see if there is something about me that isn't attractive to her; never done that before. She seems pretty content just keeping the status quo and I'm going nuts thinking ... I'm 45 ... is this it? I'm not that old. I am searching for an answer so hard I'm pretty sick of hearing me think, talk and write about it ... but that lump in my throat is still there.


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

waiwera said:


> Wow justsomeguywho...*that's a whole other person she has gained in weight.*


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

nunikit said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Oh fine, laugh it up nunikit


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry but that was a classic comment.....


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

nunikit said:


> Sorry but that was a classic comment.....


Ha! Yeah well, it isn't like that hasn't crossed my mind. She's carrying a whole other adult person ... composed entirely of fat ... yuck.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

My wife is 5'7" 110lb. When she gets to around 118lb I start calling her fat and tell her to lose weight. She agrees and stops eating so much. The same goes for me when I get a bit fat. She'll call me out on it and I start eating less. It's how we stay slim.


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

I understand the yuck factor.... It definitely presents a challenge. 

Have you considered hiring a nutritionist for her? Or a support group for her to lean on? If she wants to stay this way there's is really nothing you can do. But is she wants something different than whatever it takes if you love her enough.

Honestly, my ex and I have really gone toe to toe when we were married. But if he needs nutritional advice/coaching or recipes I'm still on his team. I do it for our daughters even if I have my issues with him. They need their father as healthy as possible IMO.


----------



## nunikit (Mar 20, 2013)

waiwera said:


> Well I'm 45 and i consider myself at my personal and sexual peck, so i really feel for you.
> 
> I wonder why she doesn't ask " why no sex?". Maybe the weight gain was supposed to put you off :scratchhead:
> 
> ...


I agree. That's one of the reasons I knew despite his saying otherwise that he wasn't loyal. I've learned that passive aggressive types withhold sex intentionally as a means to control and undermine their partners. And they cheat if they can, it's another way to "get even".


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

nunikit said:


> I understand the yuck factor.... It definitely presents a challenge.
> 
> Have you considered hiring a nutritionist for her? Or a support group for her to lean on? If she wants to stay this way there's is really nothing you can do. But is she wants something different than whatever it takes if you love her enough.
> 
> Honestly, my ex and I have really gone toe to toe when we were married. But if he needs nutritional advice/coaching or recipes I'm still on his team. I do it for our daughters even if I have my issues with him. They need their father as healthy as possible IMO.


Several nutritionists; haven't tried a support group. Every medical cause eliminated. We had a marriage counselor who actually brought her weight up nearly every session; that surprised me. I have two daughters and I do care about my wife so her health (which is showing the affect of the weight) is very important to me. Not having intimacy in my life though is more emotional to me if only because the health concern is not as immediate ... it is a long slow thing.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

nunikit said:


> I agree. That's one of the reasons I knew despite his saying otherwise that he wasn't loyal. I've learned that passive aggressive types withhold sex intentionally as a means to control and undermine their partners. And they cheat if they can, it's another way to "get even".


Ha! Well you're attractive ... I would be suspicious too if he wasn't interested in you. I don't think my wife or I could be considered passive aggressive and certainly don't withhold sex intentionally - I may not be attracted to her but if she said go, I'd go. Cheating is not an option for either of us. I will divorce before cheating.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

nunikit said:


> I agree. That's one of the reasons I knew despite his saying otherwise that he wasn't loyal. .


Ouch 

Yes actions always speak louder than words don't they... in fact sometimes the action shout so loud you can't even hear the words!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Well I'm 45 and i consider myself at my personal and sexual peck, so i really feel for you.
> 
> I wonder why she doesn't ask " why no sex?". Maybe the weight gain was supposed to put you off :scratchhead:
> 
> ...


Not a stupid question. She hasn't brought it up but I have. She tells me it just isn't important to her. I believe her. She is easily the least sexual person I've ever been involved with. I "sort of" knew it when we got together but I passed it off as inexperienced and unadventurous. We had a great connection otherwise. Later in the marriage I realized she just doesn't get into it. She doesn't masturbate; she doesn't see the point in toys and they make her uncomfortable; she has a problem letting go of control, etc. She is rated 'G' ... and that isn't for G-spot, lol. 

She knows that I take care of myself alone. I think she thinks that's all I need.

... and that is way TMI 

She does miss the affection and I don't blame her, I miss it too. I used to be her "snuggle bunny" It is difficult to be affectionate with her now, primarily from years of rejection when affection was often foreplay.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Several nutritionists; haven't tried a support group. Every medical cause eliminated. We had a marriage counselor who actually brought her weight up nearly every session; that surprised me. I have two daughters and I do care about my wife so her health (which is showing the affect of the weight) is very important to me. Not having intimacy in my life though is more emotional to me if only because the health concern is not as immediate ... it is a long slow thing.


I went to a nutritionalist with W about 10 years ago that I scheduled. It didn't work, but didn't cause a fight either. There was a post partum angle bit the nutrionalist wasn't a psychologist. W has called me out on not chasing after her as much but I don't have the heart to blame weight. I keep myself very fit. Setting example for daughters is really my main motivation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've struggled on and off with my weight. More so now that I'm unable to run and very limited in my physical activity. I try my best to stay thin as possible and it's not ah easy task.

I'm physically disabled, which has completely stopped my from a good cardio workout such as running. I bike when I can. It's very difficult mentally for myself to deal with these changes since I prefer to be active. My husband is a superb athlete.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

H - lean and fit 6'2 gym rat who played WR and point guard in hi school. Broad shoulders and chest nice biceps and 6 pack but skinny waist down. He actually has to keep his weight UP

Me - 5'3 thick gal who crossed the thin line between voluptuos and overweight at age 22. H didn't mind the weight (thickness in a woman is an extreme turn on for him as long as its well-carried). But he got tired of listening to me whine about needing to lose weight and not doing a thing about. 

He literally dragged me to the gym with a PT, watched her like a hawk from across the gym to make sure she cut me no slack. After her time was up he continued to drag (meaning he would pull the cover off me and slide my legs out of bed to put my feet on the floor) likE you drag a kid out of bed for school. (I HATE the gym). Stayed on me to go thru my workout when I would complain the whole time.

In a year I had a body I didn't think I could ever have. He continues to drag, I continue to b*tch and whine, but I have to admit I love the results. He has not even stopped dragging me eventhough I'm pregnant. 

So ... Maybe if you didn't take no for an answer to going to the gym and making it your responsibility? I mean I know people should lose weight for themselves and I shouldn't have to be dragged to the gym but hey if we both like the results then why not?

I asked him if he ever gets sick dragging me to the gym and he said absolutel not because the results far exceed the effort. I've recently resigned myself to the fact and stopped b*tching about it. But I still have to be dragged out of bed.
ETA to make H's response less TMI  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

committed4ever said:


> H - lean and fit 6'2 gym rat who played WR and point guard in hi school. Broad shoulders and chest nice biceps and 6 pack but skinny waist down. He actually has to keep his weight UP
> 
> Me - 5'3 thick gal who crossed the thin line between voluptuos and overweight at age 22. H didn't mind the weight (thickness in a woman is an extreme turn on for him as long as its well-carried). But he got tired of listening to me whine about needing to lose weight and not doing a thing about.
> 
> ...


You know what I love about this post? Everything!

Your H took the risk of pissing you off but kept at it. He forced the issue knowing you both would be happier for HIM taking the risk of having a pissed off wife. 

I wish my H would not be so tiptoe-ish around me. I know there are times when I do something that angers him or fail to do something... But he never says anything.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Yeah ... I'm 45 and have been essentially celibate since hitting 40 and even before then it was infrequent for many years. Combination of a lot of things. I'm not attracted at all to that large a person; she is LD and hardly ever initiates. She has never once asked why we don't have sex that often. I have a lump in my throat pretty much every time I go to bed alone ... which is every night. I don't know how to motivate her to lose the weight. I'm very fit so lead by example doesn't work. I just bought a few books to see if there is something about me that isn't attractive to her; never done that before. She seems pretty content just keeping the status quo and I'm going nuts thinking ... I'm 45 ... is this it? I'm not that old. I am searching for an answer so hard I'm pretty sick of hearing me think, talk and write about it ... but that lump in my throat is still there.


MY H has easily gained 100lbs. My attraction is not affected, but I hurt for him. I see his self loathing, his embarrassment and his worry. I've tried to be supportive in every way possible, but it usually just makes him feel worse about himself. I gave up on this. I can't change him or make him eat healthier or exercise. He has got to have his AHA! moment first. Then I'll be there 100%. 

I think my being fit actually escalates the problem in my case. He's got the prize already...so what's the point.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> MY H has easily gained 100lbs. My attraction is not affected, but I hurt for him. I see his self loathing, his embarrassment and his worry. I've tried to be supportive in every way possible, but it usually just makes him feel worse about himself. I gave up on this. I can't change him or make him eat healthier or exercise. He has got to have his AHA! moment first. Then I'll be there 100%.
> 
> I think my being fit actually escalates the problem in my case. He's got the prize already...so what's the point.


I feel for you, Tracy, as I was in exactly in the same position as your husband. I had the self loathing, lack of physical confidence, and possibly some slight depression. It's an absolutely horrible existence. You are correct in him needing to find his own "trigger." It must come from inside of him. 

The good news is that it can happen... not in every case, but if the planets align and he gets a big enough shock. Mine was a diabities scare.

Don't give up on him.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> MY H has easily gained 100lbs. My attraction is not affected, but I hurt for him. I see his self loathing, his embarrassment and his worry. I've tried to be supportive in every way possible, but it usually just makes him feel worse about himself. I gave up on this. I can't change him or make him eat healthier or exercise. He has got to have his AHA! moment first. Then I'll be there 100%.
> 
> I think my being fit actually escalates the problem in my case. He's got the prize already...so what's the point.


Sorry about your situation. I suppose if there is a silver lining it's that he is aware of it enough that there might just bet that AHA moment. While not weight related, I can recognize moments in my own life where things had to get bad for me to decide to take control. Some line or trigger got crossed.
That's a terrible place to be so I really feel for him ... and for you, waiting for that AHA moment to happen.

I wish it didn't affect my attraction to her. I wish things were different. I feel as if something is wrong with me, especially when as I search for answers, I find few people who have sympathy or understand my point of view. I keep on trying to rationalize ... I was attracted to her when she was just an overweight person but she is SO large now, I just can't find that attractive ... so I can't be that bad. I hate trying to rationalize things. I wish I could look past it and desire her sexually for the person she is but then I rationalize again ... where is the line when it doesn't matter what you feel about the person, you couldn't possibly desire them ... is it when they are bedridden and you are cleaning their bedpan? Is it that far? 

I also wonder if things would be different if she had any interest in sex with me; something is attractive about a person who desires me. She couldn't care less. I hate that while I think about my own lack of intimacy in my life, she also lacks intimacy and it is partly because of me. It is just as unfair to her if not more. That is when I make it my own problem ... what is it about me that I need to change so that she would want me. I'm in 6-pack shape and not bad looking so it isn't that. I'm a good father and provider and that is important to her so that isn't it. While I make compromises and view our relationship as a partnership, I am in the role of decision maker in the household so I'm not exactly a beta, throwing that theory out. It must be something else; something inherently unattractive about me that I'm not aware of. I'm even aware that thinking that in itself is unattractive. I am also sure that I would be more attractive to her if I was attracted to her ... bringing it full circle. Just lose the damn weight!! lol.

Sometimes I just tell myself to accept that I will never have physical intimacy in my life again and prepare to take care of her when her health declines. Do it for the kids. Enjoy our friendship, live my life, work on myself and find ways to compensate. Fill my life with so many things that I won't think about how a woman's body feels pressed to mine. I feel a great sadness about that but it is what it is.

Other times I tell myself this situation is completely unacceptable and it needs to change NOW ... except I don't know how to do that. I have a lot of life left, a lot to give of myself and deserve to have intimacy in my life ... but how do I make it happen?


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I would stop blaming yourself for her situation. I don't think you have any part in her weight gain. I think it most likely stems from her own lack of self-esteem, worth and desirability. Sure, she probably recognizes your lack of interest in her which only increases her self loathing. But, I don't think you can change what turns you on. That is something that each of us have ingrained. You cannot change your sexual preferences. I never chose to be turned on by big trucks and big guys. It is just who I am. 

Stop beating yourself up. You did not chose to marry a severely obese person and then resent her for it. You married someone who you were attracted to, who then became someone different. 

I feel sorry for you. I don't know what advice to give because it is not you that needs the advice. It is her.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I would stop blaming yourself for her situation. I don't think you have any part in her weight gain. I think it most likely stems from her own lack of self-esteem, worth and desirability. Sure, she probably recognizes your lack of interest in her which only increases her self loathing. But, I don't think you can change what turns you on. That is something that each of us have ingrained. You cannot change your sexual preferences. I never chose to be turned on by big trucks and big guys. It is just who I am.
> 
> Stop beating yourself up. You did not chose to marry a severely obese person and then resent her for it. You married someone who you were attracted to, who then became someone different.
> 
> I feel sorry for you. I don't know what advice to give because it is not you that needs the advice. It is her.


I thought all evening about your response.

I know that I obssess about things that are out of my control. It is completely unhealthy in any number of ways and I can point to several areas of my life that it has affected. This isn't a new realization but your response definitely served as a reminder.

I think I'm going to stop mourning the loss of sex in my life and simply accept it. She is the best person I know and I love her. I can't divorce her simply because her weight is unattractive to me. I can't justify that, especially for my daughters. I think in my anger and resentment over what I've thought of as "missing out" on a satisfying love life over the last 20 years, I have stopped doing a lot of things that let her know that I love her for who she is. I am going to devote myself to that again. I can't control what I'm attracted to or her lack of interest and will simply have to accept that aspect of my life for what it is. What I can control is finding happiness in the rest of my life, appreciate what I have, stop worrying about what I don't have and letting this tear me down.

I really appreciate your comments. Really struck a chord.

I'm also going to stop reading the "sex in marriage" section. Drives me nuts, lol!


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

By making your own life better, you may make hers as well. And who knows she may start to look after herself more.


----------



## Gseries (Jan 6, 2013)

Marriages need an amnesty day where you unload your issues with a non retribution agreement.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> By making your own life better, you may make hers as well. And who knows she may start to look after herself more.


Maybe. I can't hold out hope. She also seems to be very content with her life right now.

It is going to be tough. Easier said than done. How does one train your mind to not want sex; to detach from that? To not care that you're not desired? I think it is going to be a long slow process. Probably like quitting smoking ... except a lot longer and triggers all around when anybody talks about how great their sex life is ... or the movies ... or the songs on the radio ... or when I see people on TAM who think the world has ended because they haven't had sex in a week (just want to smack them), etc. I realized today that while it is what I need to do, it is going to be freaking hard. My mind keeps drifting off to my situation and I literally have to make an effort to snap my mind out of it.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree hope is a horrible thing. It makes you hold on to a belief that isn't real. 

I wouldn't hope things would improve. I would make them improve by doing exactly what you said you were going to do. Be the best person you can be, someone you can be proud of. Let go of the anger, resentment and hurt and allow yourself to feel love, peace and joy. 

How? By acknowledging, accepting and forgiving yourself, your spouse and others who may have had influenced your situation. You don't have to accept a sexless marriage, and shouldn't. I would never stop trying...it is your life and if you choose to deny yourself sex you are letting yourself down.

Instead of focusing on sex though. I think you should first start focusing on yourself. You sound to me like you have really beat yourself up over this. You need to give yourself the benefit of the doubt, trust yourself and love yourself.

Once you can do that you may be surprised at what other things you can do.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I agree hope is a horrible thing. It makes you hold on to a belief that isn't real.
> 
> I wouldn't hope things would improve. I would make them improve by doing exactly what you said you were going to do. Be the best person you can be, someone you can be proud of. Let go of the anger, resentment and hurt and allow yourself to feel love, peace and joy.
> 
> ...


I am trying to wrap my head around this.

I feel as if my perspective would be different ... it would be easier to digest ... if I was single and simply distraught that I hadn't found the person for me. Become the man you want to be and you will attract the woman who is right for you. That is something I can put all my energy into.

You aren't the first person who has told me this so I think this is a concept I haven't completely grasped yet. Is it work on myself and be happy with myself and something good may happen and if it doesn't then it will not be important to me? That just feels like such a difficult leap of faith. Right now, my sexuality is important to me, it is such a part of me that I feel like I would be setting myself up for failure. That it couldn't possibly be unimportant to me later it if is important enough to me to make that leap of faith now. I can accept that some things are out of my control and that this may be one of them. If things are out of my control then making things improve seems more like hope. It feels in some ways more manageable to deny my sexuality and accept a sexless marriage than to have faith ... to not give myself up to hope because at the moment I have so little faith I can change that part of my life within my marriage.

I guess it was several years ago that my focus in my life changed. I realized that I was unhappy with several areas of my life and it was mostly due to neglect. I simply lived my life and didn't put much thought or energy into improving myself with the exceptions of my fitness and my career. I have worked hard since then to understand myself and make improvements in all areas of my life. It is a conscious effort now and I even have reminders of what I'm working for on post-it notes on my mirror so that I see them as I start each new day. I have literally defined the major parts of my life ... health/well-being, financial, career/education, relationships, etc. with several defined goals under each one. This is one area though where there has been no improvement and I find myself letting it drag me down. I think that is the scary part for me in that despite all my efforts to improve my life, I have not made progress on that and have no answers.

Through all that I do know that if I keep doing what I'm doing then I can't expect different results. From that perspective I know I just have to keep working on myself; but there is this dark cloud hanging over me that says I will wake up one day at 70 years old having spent most of my life without intimacy ... and that scares the crap out of me. That makes that leap of faith very difficult.

Anyway, thank you so much for your feedback. I'm trying to process this and you have been quite helpful.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

It doesn't work. My husband has no issues when I put a couple extra pounds on, but I do.

I absolutely can not stand the extra weight. It's so much harder losing weight when you have a major health issue. I do the best I can with what I can do to lose those extra pounds.


----------

